# The perfect college skiff



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

After picking up 14 ft. of fun last December for next to nothing, I replaced the rotten wood (untreated exterior ply)  [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]seat in the rear  with the 120 qt cooler. The new paint on the inside was just a cosmetic thing after tearing out the old seat. I wasn't too careful since it will be abused soon enough- ya gotta love scootin' around the oyster bars in the Halifax and flats in the lagoons and not having to worry about rubbing the bottom.  Other than that, I really haven't had to put much work into it. This thing has only the basics since I like a skiff to be as minimalistic as possible, and it leaves a whole lot less to fix on a college budget. The motor is a '97, but had very few hours and it sips gas. I've got a 6 gallon tank, but I've never used more than 3 in an entire day of fishing. Top speed is 20- 22 with up to 2 people+ gear on board, but the bottom is covered with a very rough cover that i know takes off at least a mile or 2 an hour. I'd love to see what it would do with a 25 on the back, but saving on gas is just too nice to let go of.







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

LOVE IT, simple, functional, cheap to use = fun worryfree fishing  Just the kind of rig I have been looking for for my 14 and 16 year old boys.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great.
Very clean.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

You are going to have a blast in that!
Glad to see you are not wasting all your college funds on beer! Like I did.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

The skiff looks great! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

And yes, it is amazing to see what can be done when you forgo the bars and beer for a semester.


----------



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah, I see why it's a "college skiff"....2 coolers. 
Very nice, clean layout. 
Is that front deck slippery?? I had to seadek my last boat due to ass-busting...


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

The red cooler is my bait well- plenty of space for beer in the back. I haven't had any problem with slipping. Even throwing the cast net and soaking the deck I've been fine. Of course I grew up on mullet skiffs and shrimp boats, so I hardly know what a slick deck is.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Looks great, looks almost like the hull of my Lucraft.

Enjoy that things, some of the best times on your life will probably by on that there skiff


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice boat where are you fishing? Tomoka, halifax, lagoon?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Mostly Halifax, especially around the Inlet. I go to the others a little. I've been wanting to go to Tamoka again lately, but haven't had time lately.


----------

